# Damp proofing



## Lonsdale73 (23 Feb 2019)

Does the DPM ned to stick out like this or cam it be trimmed black flush with the wall?


----------



## MikeG. (23 Feb 2019)

Not only could it be trimmed flush, it* should* be trimmed flush.


----------



## Lonsdale73 (23 Feb 2019)

Excellent thanks. Bloody stuff's a dust magnet!


----------

